# My Shop Tour



## woodguy1975 (Apr 25, 2005)

Here is a link to my shop tour.  There are way too many pictures to post here so I'll just post the shop tour link.   I do a pretty large array of projects from kitchen cabinetry to pens.  All commision project proceeds are used to finance upgrades and improvements.  This is the place I call my own.  I love my shop.

http://www.jsrwoodworking.com/shoptour.htm

Thanks for viewing,

John


----------



## MDWine (Apr 25, 2005)

I hate it.[]

You could fit my shop inside your drum sander...

Very nice, it must be a real joy to work in.


----------



## woodguy1975 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MDWine_
> <br />I hate it.[]
> 
> You could fit my shop inside your drum sander...
> ...



LOL, that is small.  I started in a 10'x16' storage building and have upgraded a few times.  When I bought my current house I bought it around the shop potential.  It has worked out very well.

Thanks,

John


----------



## JimGo (Apr 25, 2005)

WOW!  I think I'd get lost in there. []  I mean, don't you feel like you have too much room?  Any shop that has its own staging area is a bit too big, IMHO. (and yes, that statement is COMPLETELY one of envy!


----------



## tipusnr (Apr 25, 2005)

That's not a shop![:0] That's a small factory! [] Thanks for the tour - I enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice house.....I mean shop.....I don't know what I mean...
I thought I died and went to heaven when I saw those pics...[)]
Great set up John, I am impressed to say the least. []


----------



## woodguy1975 (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for the great comments.  It is large, but I've learned to live with it. []

One great thing about the setup is lighting.  My power bill sucks, but I can do detail work anywhere in the shop without needing aux. lighting.  That was always a challenge for me in my previous shops.  

Thanks,

John


----------



## btboone (Apr 25, 2005)

Great shop John.  Looks like a fun place to "work."


----------



## dougle40 (Apr 25, 2005)

WOW , What a shop . I agree though , I would get in there and not know which way to turn [][].


----------



## esheffield (Apr 25, 2005)

Awesome shop, awesome craftsmanship! But you are a fellow Hokie, so I would expect no less! [] But then, what's my excuse? Guess I should have gone into ME instead of CpE! []

Love the adjustable table - that thing's nicer than my dinner table! What did you use for the actuators? Kinda look like satellite dish positioners.


----------



## woodguy1975 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by esheffield_
> <br />Awesome shop, awesome craftsmanship! But you are a fellow Hokie, so I would expect no less! [] But then, what's my excuse? Guess I should have gone into ME instead of CpE! []
> 
> Love the adjustable table - that thing's nicer than my dinner table! What did you use for the actuators? Kinda look like satellite dish positioners.



Hokies Rule. I was there from '95 till 2000 when I finished up my MS in ME.  It is a great school and place to live.  It was hard to leave Blacksburg. 

You got in right on.  They are 19" travel satellite dish positioners that run straight off of 120v.  I've got them toggled for direction and momentary buttons for actuation.  The total lifting capability is 1200 pounds for that table.  It raises from just under 30" to just over 45".  Very handy.  Still haven't added the drawer fronts to the table yet.  I'm going to do inlays on all the drawers and just haven't had the time to do it.

Thanks,

John
www.jsrwoodworking.com


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Apr 25, 2005)

"I would get in there and not know which way to turn"

Go to the lathe, it'll turn for you!


----------



## rtjw (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow, 1500 square feet. I would hate to see your house. Hmmm, if average ratios are true then since my shop is a 12 X 24 = 288 square feet. that would be 10% of my house. So you must have about a 15,000 square foot house. I think we have found the place for our next meeting. Old Griz, I am changing my vacation spot!


----------



## tomwojeck (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow John!  I checked out your website, and your projects are incredible, especially the cherry kitchen!

I'm getting ready to start a built in bookcase for my office.  Do you have any advice?[:I]

Thanks,


----------



## woodguy1975 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tomwojeck_
> <br />Wow John!  I checked out your website, and your projects are incredible, especially the cherry kitchen!
> 
> I'm getting ready to start a built in bookcase for my office.  Do you have any advice?[:I]
> ...



Take your time on sanding and finishing.  That is really where you will make or break a project.  To me the wwing is the easy part of everything.  Finishing to where you compliment your work is the key to me.  For 99% of my projects I spray a kitchen grade lacquer with an HVLP system.  You can keep that thing with all the brisles. 

Are you designing the project yourself?  Feel free to email me if you have any questions.  I have a fair amount of sheet goods experience and don't mind sharing mistakes. []  Not that I've made that many. []

Good Luck,

John


----------



## woodguy1975 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rtjw_
> <br />Wow, 1500 square feet. I would hate to see your house. Hmmm, if average ratios are true then since my shop is a 12 X 24 = 288 square feet. that would be 10% of my house. So you must have about a 15,000 square foot house. I think we have found the place for our next meeting. Old Griz, I am changing my vacation spot!



LOL, I wish that was the case.  It is a nearly full basement shop so My house is only 3100 sqft counting the shop.  I'm close to a 50% ratio compared to your 10%.  [] Feel free to stop by thought.  I'm very open with my shop.  I can have 3-4 people working in it and not get in each others way.   

Thanks,

John
Hickory, NC


----------



## rtjw (Apr 25, 2005)

Does everyone hear this guy! "I can have 3 - 4 people working in it and not get in each others way" Is that a gloat or what! Can you tell I am jealous just a little.


----------



## tomwojeck (Apr 25, 2005)

John,

Thanks for the offer.  I'm basing the bookcase off of an article I saw in Fine woodworking.  I don't have an HVLP sprayer, so I guess I'll be brushing. 

I imagine that I'll start in June, as I'm working to finish a queen anne end table for my wife and should have it done by then.

Thanks again,


----------



## woodguy1975 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tomwojeck_
> <br />John,
> 
> Thanks for the offer.  I'm basing the bookcase off of an article I saw in Fine woodworking.  I don't have an HVLP sprayer, so I guess I'll be brushing.
> ...



Might want to consider a wipeon finish in a satin sheen.  One mistake a lot of woodworkers make is putting gloss on everything.  Nothing looks worse than a badly applied gloss poly. DAMHIKT 

Queen anne end table... sounds nice.  Cabriolet legs?  I've done so much case work lately I can't wait to get to a solid wood peice.  I've got a bid on a king sleigh bed and am waiting on the wifes approval.  That is one project I'm totally looking forward to.

Good Luck,

John


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Apr 25, 2005)

Makes Norm's Yankee Workshop look like child's play!


----------



## Daniel (Apr 25, 2005)

NO Kidding about Norm's shop. Maybe you should forward thsi link to him withthe Message, "If you ever want to consider a real shop"
this one is just unreal. but one serious thought. If you ever decided to take up teaching woodworking on the side. you are already set. Plenty of room for spreading out. Nice Quality equipment also.


----------



## woodguy1975 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />NO Kidding about Norm's shop. Maybe you should forward thsi link to him withthe Message, "If you ever want to consider a real shop"
> this one is just unreal. but one serious thought. If you ever decided to take up teaching woodworking on the side. you are already set. Plenty of room for spreading out. Nice Quality equipment also.



LOL, you guys crack me up.  Most of my friends thinks the same thing about my shop.  When I try to describe my shop usually I just say I'm beyond Norm.  I'm probably way over the line of insanity, but that is ok.  I do enough professional woodworking to fund the shop additions. There are still a few tools on my list, but not many.  I enjoy it a lot.  I work 40 hrs a week and get close to 40 hrs of shop time a week.  

I actually do teach some.  Most of the time at the local Klingspor's shop.  The last pen turning class was pretty small and I knew the students already so I invited them to my shop for the class instead of doing it at the shop in their warehouse.  It worked out great.  

Thanks,

John


----------



## tomwojeck (Apr 25, 2005)

John,

Yeah, they're cabriole legs.  I got the patterns from an old issue of Woodsmith.  It's a pretty good article; really well laid out.  I've attaced a picture of one that I did last year.  The one I'm doing now is the mate. 

I hope noone minds a non Pen turning pic![:I]





<br />


----------



## woodguy1975 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tomwojeck_
> <br />John,
> 
> Yeah, they're cabriole legs.  I got the patterns from an old issue of Woodsmith.  It's a pretty good article; really well laid out.  I've attaced a picture of one that I did last year.  The one I'm doing now is the mate.
> ...



Nice Work!


----------



## Scottydont (Apr 26, 2005)

Awsome shop! My house is 1600 SF [V]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Apr 26, 2005)

I feel as if I should bow to you after seeing that. Of course it was entirely too clean. [] Are you sure you do any work in there? [}] 
I felt like I was doing good wedged in 1 bay of my 3 car garage, up until turing I parked 3 cars in it too. Turning makes too big of a mess to clean every night just to park my truck inside. Now that summer is here that may change though. Our 100+ days make it very uncomfortable for the hot car.


----------



## woodwish (Apr 26, 2005)

Very nice shop, and nice work also.  I was a former wood shop teacher so I am used to huge shops that are clean.  My current shop at home is about 520 sq feet, which is plenty for me but IF I had it all to do over again it would be about twice that size.  Living in a coastal area the building inpectors and insurance companies almost stop you from building a bigger one without lots of expensive engineering work.  I do like the layout and work space, keep posting some new photos of work.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow, that table is REALLY pretty!


----------



## jvsank (Apr 26, 2005)

nice shop I would get lost in there


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Apr 26, 2005)

"Awsome shop! My house is 1600 SF " 
My whole house is 950 SqFt. (Less to clean, when I feel like it!) I could fit my house and 2.5 car garage/shop in his shop and still have room for my boat!


----------



## wayneis (Apr 26, 2005)

Ya know that most of us dream our whole life about a shop like your's.  Yes, I'm still dreaming too.

Wayne


----------



## Ben (Apr 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by woodguy1975_
> <br />Here is a link to my shop tour.  There are way too many pictures to post here so I'll just post the shop tour link.   I do a pretty large array of projects from kitchen cabinetry to pens.  All commision project proceeds are used to finance upgrades and improvements.  This is the place I call my own.  I love my shop.
> 
> http://www.jsrwoodworking.com/shoptour.htm
> ...




LUUUCCCKKKYYY!!!


----------



## woodguy1975 (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah, this is defintely my dream shop.  I decided to go all out and just do it.  I've been in this house/shop for just over 1 yr.  It has taken much of that time to get the shop to the point it is at.    

BTW, theree is only one piece of equipment that has been added since the tour photos were taken.  I recently bought a Hawk G4 26" scroll saw.  Very nice.  Great for my inlay work.  

Thanks,

John


----------



## nilsatcraft (Apr 27, 2005)

You're living a woodworkers dream, John!  That's great that you've been able to build such an amazing shop.  I, like the others, am really impressed and also- could you add me to your will []
Great Shop!


----------



## woodguy1975 (Apr 27, 2005)

" could you add me to your will"  

LOL, you guys are nuts!!!  Hopefully the time to hand down my shop will be a very very long ways out.  I'm only 30 so I should have many years of woodworking to go. I got an early start on the dream shop.  []


----------



## BigRob777 (May 3, 2005)

So, that's what big tools look like.  Don't let my wife see that.  She thinks that a shop is SUPPOSED to be messy.  SHHHHHHH


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (May 3, 2005)

> I'm only 30 so I should have many years of woodworking to go. I got an early start on the dream shop.



Forget the will, adopt me!

P.S. I'm old enough to be your father!


----------



## woodguy1975 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />So, that's what big tools look like.  Don't let my wife see that.  She thinks that a shop is SUPPOSED to be messy.  SHHHHHHH



I have to be honest.  I cleaned up the shop for the photography of the shop tour.  I do keep it fairly clean, but not that clean. []  Having good DC does a lot for keeping it clean.  If you get the chips when they are created they don't end up on the shop floor. 

John


----------



## jdavis (May 4, 2005)

Awsome. You did good.


----------

